# Ads for website and suggestion



## bubusam13 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, I hosted my first website www.getcodes.co.cc
I applied for Adsense but it got rejected for some reason. I am not able to figure out why. Even piracy websites like songs.pk have google ads 
I registered in clicksor but clicksor pays very very less. So kindly suggest me some alternative ads service.

Also do check my website and advice where I need improvement. As this is my first time literature in my site may also not be proper.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2012)

Google have their own few policies...

Check...
*support.google.com/adsense/bin/ans...gn=ww-ww-et-asfe_&utm_source=aso&answer=48182

*support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=35769

You must have also got the reason why they rejected your application.

Well your reason probably is, google doesn't provide adsense on free domains, so you need your own domain and hosting to get adsense approved.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 5, 2012)

OOhh,  it I thinking of buying a domain and space once I make enough money to buy. Then what is the alternative if I cannot use adsense.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

I remember one 
eDomz.com : Affordable CPV and PPC Online Advertising
BTW different sites pay differently for different audience. First find out people from which country visit your website the most.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, I hosted my first website www.getcodes.co.cc
> I applied for Adsense but it got rejected for some reason. I am not able to figure out why. Even piracy websites like songs.pk have google ads
> I registered in clicksor but clicksor pays very very less. So kindly suggest me some alternative ads service.
> 
> Also do check my website and advice where I need improvement. As this is my first time literature in my site may also not be proper.



.co.cc is not a valid TLD, it's a redirection domain. Adsense requires that you have a proper TLD & it's been registered for at least 6 months.

In other words: If you don't invest, don't expect returns. 



> Click on advertisements if you like them.



will result a straight rejection & possible suspension, if you do this after coming onboard.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 6, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> will result a straight rejection & possible suspension, if you do this after coming onboard.



I found this line in a website with google ads


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 8, 2012)

^ someone else doing it doesn't mean you should something against Adsense's TOS


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 12, 2012)

is co.in a top level domain. Pls reply urgently. I am going to buy one now


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 13, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, I hosted my first website www.getcodes.co.cc
> I applied for Adsense but it got rejected for some reason. I am not able to figure out why. Even piracy websites like songs.pk have google ads
> I registered in clicksor but clicksor pays very very less. So kindly suggest me some alternative ads service.
> 
> Also do check my website and advice where I need improvement. As this is my first time literature in my site may also not be proper.



.co.cc is not a valid TLD, its just a redirector which Google doesn't like.
Their TOS states that you need to be the owner of the domain, and they do cross verify it thru Whois.

Make sure the site doesn't look like a spammed up Made for Adsense site, if it does don't expect an approval.

Lastly, there are many good advertisers apart from Adsense.

Kontera, Clicksor, Adbrite (based on CPM), Bidvertiser to name a few.

Hope this helps.



bubusam13 said:


> is co.in a top level domain. Pls reply urgently. I am going to buy one now



Yes it is, better get a .com mate.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ohh... Thank you for your reply. Specially for naming some advertisers. 
I bought a .in domain since I didnt get the desired .com domain. I bought www. w4you. in (web 4 you)


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 15, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ohh... Thank you for your reply. Specially for naming some advertisers.
> I bought a .in domain since I didnt get the desired .com domain. I bought www. w4you. in (web 4 you)



Congrats on your purchase.
If looking for hosting, stay away from free hosts, they come with some limitations and most of them disappear overnight leaving you in a lurch


----------



## balakrish (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually i cant open your site. It says cant find site.
Please check whether your host is up and running.
So that can give advice.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay... it will take some time. I am developing some pages.


----------



## balakrish (Apr 15, 2012)

It's not about anything. I found what's "faulty" on your site.
Google TOS says you should not ask visitors to click on your ads.
That's why they rejected your application.
If you want to ask your visitors to click on your ads, then You can only use clicksor or other ad networks,not google adsense.
That's the only way.

Google does provides adsense for free domains.
Its not about domains.
Its about your site content.
Even if your site content is good,you should not ask your users to click on ads.
I think you understood.
*s13.postimage.org/uxozfu3yv/Screenshot_at_2012_04_15_22_07_19.png


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 16, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Okay... it will take some time. I am developing some pages.



Use wordpress mate, its fast, its free and its slick!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 16, 2012)

also you will need quality unique content or ban hammer will hit your very soon if they approve you without it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2012)

I used wordpress only. The website's screenshot you attached here, it is made in wordpress.

pls do check my new website w4you and point me out any mistakes there. I am new in this field and need advice


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I used wordpress only. The website's screenshot you attached here, it is made in wordpress.
> 
> pls do check my new website w4you and point me out any mistakes there. I am new in this field and need advice



Its not wordpress, its html/css coding.

Get more content before applying to adsense
Make sure your whois and application address are the same
If there is a field to enter email address, create something like xyz@w4you.in (When applying for adsense)
Make sure the content is unique and not copy pasted from somewhere
Refrain from posting too many external links (It shows then your site is just a doorway to other sites and won't approve your application)

Hope this helps


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 17, 2012)

Radio which makes use of WMP Plugin? Instant chat? Broken links with everything coming back to main page? 


```
<meta name="Author" content="SymiSun* - symisun.com" />
```
okay..

```
<div class="Cpad" style="height: 522px">
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br />
			<br class="clear" /><div class="Cbottomleft"></div>
			<div class="auto-style6"></div>
			<br />
		</div><!-- Cpad -->
```

What in the world?


*smh*

And yes, that's not powered by WordPress.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2012)

What are you doing man. Pls pls read carefully. 



> Originally Posted by bubusam13 View Post
> I used wordpress only. The *website's screenshot* you attached here, it is made in wordpress.
> 
> 
> *s13.postimage.org/uxozfu3yv/Screenshot_at_2012_04_15_22_07_19.png



This website is www.getcodes.co.cc which is made in wordpress.


My recent website w4you is seriously not made in wordpress.



coolpcguy said:


> Radio which makes use of WMP Plugin? Instant chat? Broken links with everything coming back to main page?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




And what's wrong with <br /> ? 

*"Author" content="SymiSun* - symisun.com"* 
They are the designer of the template I used and in the license agreement it is mentioned that I mention their name. That's it.

And about broken links, it will take time for me alone to develop.



montsa007 said:


> Its not wordpress, its html/css coding.
> 
> Get more content before applying to adsense
> Make sure your whois and application address are the same
> ...



No I am not going to post any external link. I got three email ids. admin@w4you.in, support@w4you.in, contactus@w4you.in.

I am developing the Live TV! page at present. Programming and exam helper will the forums etc inside my website and will not point to any external link.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rule No. 1, never use templates with footer links, 
Either
1 - Design your own
OR
2 - Buy a legit copy which doesn't have links

There are 100000's of free themes available for wordpress, the problem is each one of it has an encrypted link to some nasty site (Imagine a church site linking to porn, without knowing about it). The problem with stolen copies is, hackers embed some nasty links, this could be porn, viagra, get out of debt or anything weird.

In the long run, its a bad idea to link back to a site that has nothing to do with your niche, it won't harm you (OP) to start a site using a free theme, but if you are planning to go in the long run, consider changing the theme.

Google does give marks for looks, and so do visitors.

Scenario 1 - A site which has 100% unique content, but isn't presented properly, an average user may find hard to navigate around....

Scenario 2 - A site with so-so content but presented in an excellent manner, is sure to gather interest.

The problem with html in long run is you end up with too much of code and to edit something you have to dig graves (I'm not sure how deep as I don't code)

I hope this helps and do check your PM.

-m007


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2012)

no no  no... this template is not of wordpress. Why you people are getting confused. 

w4you is html/css template... I desines rest in dreamweaver. It ts only the home page. and its done. Will involve no more codeing.

getcodes is wordpress where I used no template. I designed that template


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> no no  no... this template is not of wordpress. Why you people are getting confused.
> 
> w4you is html/css template... I desines rest in dreamweaver. It ts only the home page. and its done. Will involve no more codeing.
> 
> getcodes is wordpress where I used no template. I designed that template



I wonder whats the hosting24.com link at the center footer?
Look, its absolutely okay to link with sites related to your niche, but not weird ones (A church linking to a pharmacy or a school site linking to pron, is not okay)

What do you plan to use for forum?
Phpbb?, try PHP Fusion instead, it'll work as a CMS cum Forum.
If you just need a forum, try MyBB (Close to Vbulletin)
contact@domain.com works well.

There are numerous Live TV scripts available, all you have to do is install them on your server


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2012)

Discussion.... exam topics etc in the exam helper section.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Discussion.... exam topics etc in the exam helper section.



This is Php Fusion
PHP-Fusion - News

This is MyBB
MyBB - Free and Open Source Forum Software

Php Fusion is more of like an all in one package, it has an article repository, a forum. Mybb is a forum only.

Both are open source and have many hacks/themes to play with.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2012)

someone once advised me SMF and I really like it. But I will give PHP fusion a try though I find a lot of limitations in PHPbb

hey where is the *hosting24. com* link. Its my free webhost. I didnt put it there. I wonder how it got there.

--------------
okay I got it
Free Web Hosting with PHP, MySQL and cPanel, No Ads Analytics Code


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

SMF Sucks...Just a personal view.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 22, 2012)

I installed PHP fusion but I am getting internal server error (500) when trying to access the admin panel.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you Pravin for this information 

------------------------
At present I am concentrating on my website and not on ads. As suggested by montsa007, I have installed phpfusion but I am not able to access admin panel.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you Pravin for this information
> 
> ------------------------
> At present I am concentrating on my website and not on ads. As suggested by montsa007, I have installed phpfusion but I am not able to access admin panel.



Make sure those companies are legit and not 'scammy', do some homework before relying on some company blindly


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I mean the admin panel of PHP fusion. I sorted out the problem now.

I have no problem with the host. I can access the cPanel. And my website is running well and fast. You can check w4you


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

Fix the h1 tag, 'w4you' is not a good tag
I can't see where is your php fusion?
You could actually make it the frontpage and forget about the implementation you have now.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I find it a bit confusing and so shifted to myBB as you suggested before. Ditched SMF.



> <link href="favicon.ico" rel="shortcut icon" type="images/favicon.ico" />



I cant get the favicon working. Is the code right. Its in images in public_html folder


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I find it a bit confusing and so shifted to myBB as you suggested before. Ditched SMF.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get the favicon working. Is the code right. Its in images in public_html folder



Brother, you have to upload an .ico file with the name favicon to replace the current one and work on configuring the forum and installing a slick skin , and fix the h1 title.

My laptop is dead today, have to nuke my HDD and reinstall windows, if you need help hit me up and hopefully I can sort our something tomorrow evening.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, I fixed the h1 title.I already uploaded .ico file.

Waiting for an interview call from IBM. Will do rest of the maintenance work at evening.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

* Title is missing from almost all pages
* Contact Page & SST produces 404 Not found error (site:w4you.in - Google Search)
* No robots.txt (*www.w4you.in/robots.txt) - Practically you are telling Google Bot/other Web Bots to crawl EVERYTHING present on your Domain.
* No sitemap

You may want to check out this SEO Starter Guide: *static.googleusercontent.com/exter.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

Once, you have made corrections, try submitting your sitemap to Google Webmasters Tool and Bing Webmasters for better content crawling


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you mrintech for your suggestion. As I am new to this I have little idea about such things. So suggestions and advices are always welcome. 
And what is robots.txt and SST. I am preparing a sitemap.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 24, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> And what is robots.txt and SST.



* Robots.txt: Robots exclusion standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

* SST - Some page you created and then deleted it afterwards. or maybe it's auto-generated by the CMS


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you have deleted the install.php file and gave secure permissions to the config file


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 24, 2012)

Is this SST. *w4you.in/names.html. Pls check it out


----------



## mrintech (Apr 24, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Is this SST. *w4you.in/names.html. Pls check it out



Nope, it's here: *www.w4you.in/lee/sst-2.1-php/sst.php


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 24, 2012)

ha ha... hows it ??


----------



## mrintech (Apr 24, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ha ha... hows it ??



your 404 page is better than whole website


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 24, 2012)

OKAY !! The base of my whole website is almost finished.
The things left now are-
1> The search box codes
2>Site map
3> robots.txt
4> Wordpress and myBB single logon
------------------------------------------------

4--- I have installed the "forums" plugin for integrating wordpress and myBB. But it is not working. My workpress installation is in "public_html/programs" and myBB is in "public_html/examhelper"


----------



## mrintech (Apr 25, 2012)

And this guide: *static.googleusercontent.com/exter.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 25, 2012)

2,3 done,,, 4 dropped that plan
1 doing


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

4 - Not so easy.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 25, 2012)

okay, not just easy, it will be a bit problematic. Though sharing of cookies will allow a common login, they will have to maintain two different profiles. SO dropped 4

I need a help. I want google custom search result in a new page.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi montasa, why cant I PM you. Banned,, R u banned ?


----------



## samlymu (Aug 3, 2012)

It is difficult to get acceptance of adsense. Instead of it , I work with reachjunction. It also great for me.


----------

